# warre bee space.



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have heard of some trying, but I am not sure of the final results. Last I heard the 9 top bar Warre didn't do great, but again i am not sure. If you are going to use thinner top bars make sure to use good hardwood to make the bars stronger.


----------



## gudsgave (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: warre bee space.thanks.*



Bush_84 said:


> I have heard of some trying, but I am not sure of the final results. Last I heard the 9 top bar Warre didn't do great, but again i am not sure. If you are going to use thinner top bars make sure to use good hardwood to make the bars stronger.


thanks for the input "bush 84". i also forgot to mention in my post that i will be using regressed bees.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: warre bee space.thanks.*

What's a regressed bee?


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: warre bee space.thanks.*

Regressed=small cell. 

Also gudsgave, check out these links. 

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/warrebeekeeping/message/25598

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/warrebeekeeping/message/25441

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/warrebeekeeping/message/25432

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/warrebeekeeping/message/15140

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/warrebeekeeping/message/14496

Those are some conversations on the subject. I hope you know how to use yahoo groups. They can be hard to track at times.


----------

